# Fischen in Sachsen geht es besser - Weniger bedrohte Arten, Probleme mit Neuzugängen



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2016)

*Fischen in Sachsen geht es besser - Weniger bedrohte Arten, Probleme mit "Neuzugängen" ​*
Wie die Lausitzer Rundschau meldet, würde es einer Studie zufolge den Fischen und Fischbeständen in Sachsen wieder etwas besser gehen.

Der neue "Fischatlas" würde Auskunft geben, wie es um Fische, Krebse und Co. in sächsischen Gewässern stehen würde.

Herausgeber ist:
Sächsisches Landesamt für Umwelt, Landwirtschaft und Geologie

In Sachsen würden demnach zur Zeit 39 Prozent der einheimischen Fische als bedroht oder ausgestorben gelten, es wären im Jahr 2005 waren es noch rund 70 Prozent gewesen. 

Es gäbe im Freistaat heute etwa 90 Fisch-, Krebs- und Rundmaularten, davon gelten 58 als heimisch.

Den Auswertungen für den neuen Fischatlas würden Fangergebnisse von mehr als zwei Millionen Fischen zwischen 1993 und 2016 zugrunde liegen, schreibt die Lausitzer Rundschau.

http://www.lr-online.de/nachrichten/sachsen/Fischen-in-Sachsen-geht-es-besser;art1047,5716161

---------------------------------------------------------------​Schon interessant, auch hier brauchte die Wissenschaft im Elfenbeinturm  wohl mit die Angler ("ich nenne das immer "Feldforschung in Gummistiefeln"), um zu so vielen Fangergebnissen zu kommen.

Dass von 90 Arten Fisch, Rundmäuler und Krebsen aber nur 58 als heimisch gelten würden, ist definitiv auch ne bemerkenswerte Hausnummer..

Würde dieser Fischatlas nicht 30 Euro kosten und würde es nicht nur Sachsen betreffen, hätt ich mal nachgeguckt...

Aber für Angler in Sachsen sicher überlegenswert, sich das Buch zu kaufen.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## schuppensammler (30. November 2016)

*AW: Fischen in Sachsen geht es besser - Weniger bedrohte Arten, Probleme mit Neuzugän*

und jetzt brauchen wir das Ding noch für jedes andere Bundesland ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Fischen in Sachsen geht es besser - Weniger bedrohte Arten, Probleme mit Neuzugän*

dann wären Behörden und Wissenschaft erst mal ne Weile ausgelastet und könnten nicht immer irgendwelche neuen Beschränkungen für Angler erfinden - ich fände das auch gut.

;-))))


----------



## thomas1602 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Fischen in Sachsen geht es besser - Weniger bedrohte Arten, Probleme mit Neuzugän*

Der Atlas wurde erstmals 2005 aufgelegt und war extremst schnell vergriffen, ich habe kein Exemplar mehr bekommen zu einem normalen Preis. 

Den neuen jetzigen hab ich Montag telefonisch bestellt #6

Brandenburg soll wohl etwas ähnliches haben, das ist aber meinerseits nur hörensagen, gesehen hab ich den noch nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Fischen in Sachsen geht es besser - Weniger bedrohte Arten, Probleme mit Neuzugän*

Wenn ihr was mitkriegt aus anderen Bundesländern:
Auch bitte hier einstellen.


----------



## Blauzahn (30. November 2016)

*AW: Fischen in Sachsen geht es besser - Weniger bedrohte Arten, Probleme mit Neuzugän*

Kann man übrigens auch online lesen #h

https://publikationen.sachsen.de/bdb/artikel/13442/lesen

BG
René


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Fischen in Sachsen geht es besser - Weniger bedrohte Arten, Probleme mit Neuzugän*

Super!

Danke, Rene!!!!!!

30 Euro gespart!!!!!


----------



## Minimax (30. November 2016)

*AW: Fischen in Sachsen geht es besser - Weniger bedrohte Arten, Probleme mit Neuzugän*

Für Brandenburg gibt es 
"Fische in Brandenburg -Aktuelle Kartierung und Beschreibung der märkischen Fischfauna"
Herausgeber ist das Institut für Binnenfischerei e.V. Potsdam Sacrow,
kann man für 10 Euro hier bestellen:
http://www.ifb-potsdam.de/de-de/ver%C3%B6ffentlichungen/bestellformulare/fischeinbrandenburg.aspx

Für Berlin gibt's das gleiche, das kann man hier Einzeln oder Vollständig herunterladen:
(Broschüre "Bilanz der Artenvielfalt")

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.stadtentwicklung.berlin.de%2Fumwelt%2Ffischerei%2Ffischereiamt%2Fpix%2Faalprojekt_2014_140.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.stadtentwicklung.berlin.de%2Fumwelt%2Ffischerei%2Ffischereiamt%2Fde%2Fpublikationen.shtml&h=180&w=140&tbnid=yrjfvTDh9FPQtM%3A&vet=1&docid=zkpXiSCK28BjiM&ei=K5A-WMf6C8fAgAbtiYOoCw&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=2876&page=0&start=0&ndsp=23&ved=0ahUKEwiHvNyaitDQAhVHIMAKHe3EALUQMwgjKAcwBw&bih=643&biw=1366

Beides Sehr Empfehlenswert!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Fischen in Sachsen geht es besser - Weniger bedrohte Arten, Probleme mit Neuzugän*

Super - Danke für  die Tipps!!


----------



## Franky (30. November 2016)

*AW: Fischen in Sachsen geht es besser - Weniger bedrohte Arten, Probleme mit Neuzugän*

Auch in Hessen gibt es sowas. Ist sogar in meinem Besitz!
https://umweltministerium.hessen.de...erin-dr-beatrix-tappeser-stellt-einzigartiges
Schutzgebühr waren (sind) 20 €


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Fischen in Sachsen geht es besser - Weniger bedrohte Arten, Probleme mit Neuzugän*

gibbets das nur in Sachsen zum kostenlos lesen??? (jajajaja, ich weis, aber da kommt halt der Schwabe in mir wieder durch...)


----------



## ...andreas.b... (30. November 2016)

*AW: Fischen in Sachsen geht es besser - Weniger bedrohte Arten, Probleme mit Neuzugän*

Sachsen-Anhalt hat sowas auch, sogar zum kostenlos runterladen als pdf
Teil 1: Die Fischarten
Teil 2: Die Fischgewässer


----------



## angler1996 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Fischen in Sachsen geht es besser - Weniger bedrohte Arten, Probleme mit Neuzugän*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> gibbets das nur in Sachsen zum kostenlos lesen??? (jajajaja, ich weis, aber da kommt halt der Schwabe in mir wieder durch...)



nich dei Geiz kümmt do durch,
sonnern de fordschriddliche Denkwase inne Sachsen:q|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Fischen in Sachsen geht es besser - Weniger bedrohte Arten, Probleme mit Neuzugän*

grins - jajajajaja (teilweise, aber  ja leider nicht flächendeckend: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322068)


----------



## rippi (30. November 2016)

*AW: Fischen in Sachsen geht es besser - Weniger bedrohte Arten, Probleme mit Neuzugän*

Ich finde jetzt wo es den Fischen in Sachsen wieder besser geht, sollte man sie alle rausfsngen und dafür selbst produzierte Fische einsetzen.


----------



## Inni (30. November 2016)

*AW: Fischen in Sachsen geht es besser - Weniger bedrohte Arten, Probleme mit Neuzugän*

Danke fürs Einstellen.

Seite 12 ist interessant. Die Statistik der Barbengröße in Bezug auf die Kormorane. Deckt sich mit den Zanderfängen in der Region. Nichts unter 60cm, und dann noch sehr selten. Von BaFo im Jahr 2016 ganz schweigen, ein Trauerspiel ...


----------



## Floriho (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fischen in Sachsen geht es besser - Weniger bedrohte Arten, Probleme mit Neuzugän*

Guten Morgen

Es gibt/gab auch einen Fischartenatlas Oberfranken.

Zwar kein Bundesland, aber ein Regierungsbezirk. Laut dieser Seite allerdings vergriffen.

 Viele Grüße

 Flo


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fischen in Sachsen geht es besser - Weniger bedrohte Arten, Probleme mit Neuzugän*

Rapfen und Barbe extrem quecksilberbelastet:
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/wie-gefaehrlich-ist-dieser-winzling-3556245.html


----------



## exstralsunder (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fischen in Sachsen geht es besser - Weniger bedrohte Arten, Probleme mit Neuzugän*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Rapfen und Barbe extrem quecksilberbelastet:



Ja die Barben klemmen wir uns hier in Sachsen unter den Arm und messen Fieber. Absoluter Verkaufshit bei den hiesigen Apotheken. Die Alkohol Thermometer werden ja inzwischen leer gesoffen.



Inni schrieb:


> Danke fürs Einstellen.
> 
> Seite 12 ist interessant. Die Statistik der Barbengröße in Bezug auf die Kormorane. Deckt sich mit den Zanderfängen in der Region. Nichts unter 60cm, und dann noch sehr selten...



Kann ich so eigentlich nicht bestätigen. (Elb)Barben gibts gerade im Meißner Raum in allen Größen und sehr viele davon. Wenn man die gezielt beangelt, sind 20 Stück(und mehr) an einen Nachmittag gar kein Problem.


----------



## Darket (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fischen in Sachsen geht es besser - Weniger bedrohte Arten, Probleme mit Neuzugän*

Das Ding für Berlin gibt's doch auch als kostenlose PDF, also nicht nur Sachsen. Unser Fischereiamt hier halte ich auch darüber hinaus für eine der angenehmsten Behörden, mit denen man so zu tun haben kann (und ich arbeite selbst in einer). Eigentlich immer hilfreich, freundlich und v.a. fix. Wenn sie jetzt noch anfingen so ein paar Unerfreulichkeiten (Nachtangelverbot an einigen von denen bewirtschafteten Gewässern, Kunstköderverbot in der Schonzeit) abzustellen, wäre ich von denen hellauf begeistert.


----------



## Inni (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fischen in Sachsen geht es besser - Weniger bedrohte Arten, Probleme mit Neuzugän*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Kann ich so eigentlich nicht bestätigen. (Elb)Barben gibts gerade im Meißner Raum in allen Größen und sehr viele davon. Wenn man die gezielt beangelt, sind 20 Stück(und mehr) an einen Nachmittag gar kein Problem.




Hi,
es ging mir um die Zanderfänge. Die Bissfrequenz ist bescheiden und wenn dann sind es nur welche ü70cm. Pro Angeltag zählst du aber locker 50 der schwarzen Gesellen ...


----------



## raini08 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fischen in Sachsen geht es besser - Weniger bedrohte Arten, Probleme mit Neuzugän*



Minimax schrieb:


> Für Brandenburg gibt es
> "Fische in Brandenburg -Aktuelle Kartierung und Beschreibung der märkischen Fischfauna"
> Herausgeber ist das Institut für Binnenfischerei e.V. Potsdam Sacrow,
> kann man für 10 Euro hier bestellen:
> ...



an Minimax der Link BRANDENBURG funktioniert NICHT !!! #q


----------



## exstralsunder (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fischen in Sachsen geht es besser - Weniger bedrohte Arten, Probleme mit Neuzugän*

Zander in der Elbe?
Es soll wohl welche geben.
Mir ist seit Jahren keiner an die Angel gegangen.
Habs mit dem Zander aufgegeben.
Hechte "ohne Ende".  Zander aber nicht.
Vielleicht gehe ich das Thema 2017 etwas genauer an.
Die Kormorane halten sich gerne im Kötitzer Bad auf. 
Ansonsten treiben die sich sehr ungestört auf der Kötitzer Hafen Insel rum und scheixxen dort die Bäume tot.


----------



## Minimax (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fischen in Sachsen geht es besser - Weniger bedrohte Arten, Probleme mit Neuzugän*

Lieber Raini
 Hmm, seltsam. Alternativ kann man den Titel der Publikation googlen, oder geh mal auf deren Homepage ( IFB Potsdam googlen oder: http://www.ifb-potsdam.de/ ) und klick dich über "Veröffentlichungen" zu "Bestellformularen"
 hG
 Minimax


----------



## raini08 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fischen in Sachsen geht es besser - Weniger bedrohte Arten, Probleme mit Neuzugän*



Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Raini
> Hmm, seltsam. Alternativ kann man den Titel der Publikation googlen, oder geh mal auf deren Homepage ( IFB Potsdam googlen oder: http://www.ifb-potsdam.de/ ) und klick dich über "Veröffentlichungen" zu "Bestellformularen"
> hG
> Minimax



Danke dir das wahrs .Ganz genau das RICHTIGE :vik::vik::vik:


----------

